# AG Vinyl rubber care alternative.



## mr v6 (Jun 29, 2007)

I find this stuff gets used up pretty quickly, therefore I'm looking for an alternative purely to dress the rubbers / plastics & hoses in the engine bay.

Is there anything in a larger quantity at a reasonable price?


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

I know Meguiars make one and I have it but the name is ---------------- sorry I cant remember but the Autoglym one is a pretty good price really, have you thought of buying it in 5L form as its cheaper


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

Shinyvec said:


> I know Meguiars make one and I have it but the name is ---------------- sorry I cant remember but the Autoglym one is a pretty good price really, have you thought of buying it in 5L form as its cheaper


The name is Meguiars Mirror Glaze Professional Rubber and Plastic cleaner. Its very simular to AG but I think not as good so I always go for the AG


----------



## -damon- (Aug 19, 2010)

go to your local ag rep and get the trade version in 5l (super sheen)i tend to go through it very quickly so i just get it in 5l it works out pretty cheap around £25


----------



## JohnZ3MC (Mar 9, 2008)

You're probably thinking of Meguiar's Hyper Dressing for the engine compartment.

Aerospace 303 works well too.


----------



## gerald bmw (Feb 25, 2009)

i think its hyper dressing ag is brillant but does go quickly


----------



## Chufster (Nov 21, 2010)

As you are in Manchester you can pop down to shinearama in Altrincham. They sell the trade version.

http://www.shinearama.co.uk/product.php?id=AGL-SSH-5L


----------



## details (May 13, 2009)

AG supersheen is very good for interiors/matts engine plastics or Aerspace 303 for exterior trim. Or higher end zanio z16 or sv penu.


----------



## Damien89 (May 13, 2007)

Instead of spraying the stuff, just pour a bit in a glass and apply it with a brush.
Lasts much more that way and no overspray.


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

Valet pro do a couple of good dressings,well worth checking out their website


----------



## Tiptronic (May 9, 2006)

Haven't used it personally, but always liked the results posted on here when people use the Aerospace 303 Protectant.

Chris


----------

